# Stuart1



## Paolo (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm happy to be a member of that nice group..I have a little question to pose...does anyone have a plans of Stuart1?...please let me know..


----------



## compound driver (Nov 20, 2007)

HI
Only Turner drawings I have are of a 10a. 

cheers kevin


----------



## Paolo (Nov 20, 2007)

Ty kellswaterri I visited...NICE!!!


----------

